# Ladies, what's shaking?



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

It's pretty quiet in here lately... Any ladies getting geared up for turkey season? Chasing steelies?

Lansing ladies - Should we do some Tuesday night bow shoots again this summer? Kristie? Fly Girl? Fish On? Anyone else? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Running Bear (Jul 1, 2009)

Well I'm getting geared up for some brookies, opener on the 24th, really excited, haven't been able to go in 3 years, car accident and then finely neck surgery last May and now this is my year!!!!! feeling good and can't wait to go!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I've got the late turkey season but haven't been too impressed while scouting either of my property options so far. Since Thursday evening, I've been watching over my sick hubby...he's got flu-like symptoms but no fever. Anyone know if there is a flu going around? Or, if that indicates something else?
Plus, I've been washing my hands 100 times a day so I won't get whatever he's suffering from. It (I mean he) looks miserable!


----------



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

Autumnlover there was something nasty going around here at the zoo runny nose sore throat nausea fever for the first day or two then gone leaving you feeling like you've been run over by a truck.

I'm getting ready for my hunt next week  my new bow should also be coming in any day now. I ordered the passion what feels like forever ago! I'm also taking a road trip to the U.P. during the trout opener. Lots of things planned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Going to be working on my birddog so she will be ready for the Thundering Aspens fun hunt on May 2, I can't make the trout opener, as I have a dog expo during the day, but I will be out Sunday, Monday.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a couple days off this week so I'll try to smack a turkey - not sure if I'm going to use my bow, I'm thinking I'd rather just blast his little head off  Trout and walleye opener this weekend, and I think we'll be opening up the cabin next weekend. Good luck out there, ladies!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I have been sitting around whining about a bum shoulder. I start PT tomorrow. I guess I get a little PT then they will do an MRI to see if I tore my rotator cuff. one handed typing for all the wrong reasons!! LMAO
The boat should be ready shortly. She is getting new floorboards and a replaced transom thanks to PB. She is gonna look like new. He does a great job.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I was busy chasing steelies. Took alot of vacation time in March and spent 4 day weekends on the river, every weekend. Then to finish the season off I took a weeks vacation.  Yes, you could say I spoiled myself a bit...ok alot. :lol: Hoping to get back up for some Pier head action soon. Then it's time to get a head start on the garden, flower beds, patio..etc, etc. Then get some walleye. 

Good luck to everyone on their turkey hunts.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Barb healup fast as those walleyes are a calling.

Hope everyone has a great spring i nthe out of doors.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I was out turkey hunting Monday and Tuesday. I've gotten close, but just can't seal the deal. This is my third year out and I'm still looking for my first bird. I'd be more than happy with a jake, but I haven't seen one for the last two years. Seems like the toms have been henned up or real spookity. They're coming in quiet and staying just beyond shotgun range. They're wily old critters. lol. 

I'm really hoping to get a bird Saturday. I'm starting to feel like I have some kind of turkey curse.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I went out earlier this week and shot my first turkey (a Jake).

Other than that it's just been work and chasing the kids around.

It's about time to go morel hunting in our woods now too.


----------



## Running Bear (Jul 1, 2009)

timberdoodle528 said:


> I went out earlier this week and shot my first turkey (a Jake).
> 
> Other than that it's just been work and chasing the kids around.
> 
> It's about time to go morel hunting in our woods now too.


 
Congratulations on your first turkey timberdoodle528 bet it was a great day!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah morels! Congrats on your first bird. We went out Wednesday morning and the only turkey we saw was our decoys - that was a real letdown. But I also think the man was a little too generous on the box call. If I were a Tom, I'd be annoyed to hear that constant squawking and run the other way too :lol: :lol:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats on the first bird Timberdoodle! I'm chomping at the bit waiting for May 3rd. And, I sure hope there's a few morels left then too!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Congratulations Timberdoodle. Way to go girl!:woohoo1:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Sounds like everyone is enjoying this spring. I sat out on the trout opener. I can't cast. I will be diligent with my PT so I can get after some walleyes!


----------



## Running Bear (Jul 1, 2009)

Unbelievable trout opener weekend for me, yesterday got 17 they were biting like crazy, it was so much fun, 11 brookies, 4 rainbow and 2 brown what a day! Brought home 2 brookies for breakfast today, this is an opener weekend I won't forget


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations on the turkey TD!


I generally only get deer season off to hunt... for me spring and summer is taken up by gardening, hobby farming, and family stuff. 

This year so far has been consumed with getting a chicken coop built and raising the chicks! 

Yesterday I adopted a couple geese. 

Hopefully next year I'll have a couple Yak calves to care for as well. I'm trying to get a gentlewoman's farm going and hope to grow all of my own food. My DH is actually getting really good at canning meat and veggies! The canned venison burger turned out really good!

We will do a little fishing this year for some pan fish (can't wait for that since it's been years since I've been able to go fishing)!


----------

